
Ask HN:Ideas for an easy service/SaaS to reverse engineer to profit - rayluxem
I am an experienced full-stack engineer with a great career and I am looking to build something to generate income. 
I am not looking for large income I currently own anime streaming website which is 3 months old with 6k users a month using server-side rendered react and Kubernetes with micro services to do jobs for the app. The app is young and doesn&#x27;t generate any income yet and I want to move on to a different type of project while the anime app is growing.<p>I would love to hear suggestions from you guys.
======
jascii
Maybe I'm reading your question wrong, however:

Reverse engineering someone else's work for profit seems lazy, asking help
deciding _who_ to rip-off seems extremely lazy.

Have you considered doing something interesting/useful with your life?

~~~
rayluxem
Maybe I should have explained better. I am not looking for some original ideas
to copy. More like some common service where there is a lot of competition
anyway. Besides, you can bring a service to a local market or provide a better
experience more features and so on. Just looking for a base. I see your point
of view well but considering that you see duplicates of the same thing all
over the place is real there is no shame in starting as a copy and becoming
better.

~~~
jascii
Fair enough :D

When I lived in China, I inadvertently ended up running a VPN service. It
started because I needed a connection out of China myself and ended up getting
more and more customers because I was proactively keeping the connections
across the great firewall alive.

I guess a VPN service would qualify: easy to start, already quite a bit of
competition, up to you how you'll set yourself apart from said competition ;)
Good luck!

~~~
rayluxem
I have been thinking about it lately, though I didn't look up the whole
infrastructure of how VPN works in detail. It seems like a solid idea with
proper user experience and good resource management it can be very profitable.

------
sharemywin
This was just on here a few days ago:

[https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/validatin...](https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/validating_product_ideas)

